# Sunday Special - Greatest Movie Quotes



## luckytrim (Jun 28, 2020)

Sunday Special - Greatest Movie Quotes

 This should be easy for Movie Buffs.....
 You don’t have to name the character, just the Movie Title...

1. "I'm the King of the World!"
2. "Nobody puts Baby in a corner."
3. "My mother thanks you. My father thanks you. My sister  thanks you. And I 
thank you."
4. "Carpe diem. Seize the day, boys. Make your lives  extraordinary."
5. "I feel the need—the need for speed!"
6. "Life is a banquet, and most poor suckers are starving to  death!"
  a. - Sweet Charity
  b. - Auntie Mame
  c. - Hello Dolly
  d. - "Dillinger"
7. Cinderella story. Outta nowhere. A former greens keeper,  now, about to 
become the Masters champion. It looks like a mirac...It's in  the hole! It's 
in the hole! It's in the hole!"
8. "A martini. Shaken, not stirred."
9. "Tell 'em to go out there with all they got and win just  one for the 
Gipper."
  a. - North Dallas Forty
  b. - The All-American
  c. - Knute Rockne, All American
  d. - Brian's Song
10. "Sawyer, you're going out a youngster, but you've got to  come back a 
star!"
  a. - 42nd Street
  b. - Guy and Dolls
  c. - A Chorus Line
d. - the Best Little Whorehouse in Texas
11. "Attica! Attica!"
12. "My precious."
13. "Oh, no, it wasn't the airplanes. It was Beauty killed the  Beast."
14. "Listen to them. Children of the night. What music they  make."
15. "Toga! Toga!"
16. "Yo, Adrian!"
17. "I am serious…and don't call me Shirley."
18. "Open the pod bay doors, HAL."
19. "I have always depended on the kindness of  strangers."
20. : "Mother of mercy, is this the end of Rico?"
  a. - the Public Enemy
  b. - White Heat
  c. - Little Caesar
  d. - Each Dawn I Die
21. "No wire hangers, ever!"
22. "Wait a minute, wait a minute. You ain't heard nothin'  yet!"
23. "They're here!"
24. "Here's Johnny!"
25. "Gentlemen, you can't fight in here! This is the War  Room!"
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. Titanic
2. Dirty Dancing
3. Yankee Doodle Dandy
4. Dead Poets Society
5. Top Gun
6. - b
7. Caddyshack
8. Goldfinger
9. - c
10. - a
11. Dog Day Afternoon
12. The Lord of the Rings: The Two Towers
13. King Kong
14. Dracula
15. National Lampoon's Animal House
16. Rocky
17. Airplane!
18. 2001: A Space Odyssey
19. A Streetcar Named Desire
20. - c
21. Mommie Dearest
22. The Jazz Singer
23. Poltergeist
24. The Shining
25.  Dr. Strangelove


----------

